# The unlikely story of a long-snapping Green Beret with an NFL dream



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't remember if we had a thread about this guy, pretty cool story.  Hope he makes it to the NFL.

_Guys would be complaining during two-a-days and I'd stop practice and say, 'Nate, why don't you come up here and tell us about Iraq,'" Brown said. "That'd be the end of that."_
- Coach Mack Brown


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/the-un...-beret-with-an-nfl-dream-022552855-ncaaf.html


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2015)

Interesting, they reference 3rd and 10th, but he's wearing a 1st flash on his Beret...


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Interesting, they reference 3rd and 10th, but he's wearing a 1st flash on his Beret...



I read on ESPN his first assignment was to Oki.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope makes it!


----------



## Raptor (Apr 6, 2015)

SI wrote about him. Have to scroll down just a little bit, but then it starts and goes all the way through Page 2.

http://mmqb.si.com/2015/04/06/nate-boyer-long-snapper-green-beret-nfl-draft/

Hope he makes it.


----------



## Doug Trapp (May 27, 2015)

I'm rooting for him to make it!!


----------



## amorris127289 (May 27, 2015)

http://www.seattletimes.com/sports/...during-first-day-of-seahawks-rookie-minicamp/

This was the most recent article I found on Nate. He has put on 20 pounds since college, not sure if it is valid, but they said he was still deploying when he was with the longhorns. 
*"Former Green Beret Nate Boyer Brings 'Always Compete' Attitude To Seahawks"*


----------



## amorris127289 (Aug 9, 2015)

SC Featured: The Long Shot - ESPN Video

ESPN short story on Nate.


----------



## JayM (Aug 19, 2015)

Was just released to free up a spot for a QB


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 20, 2015)

JayM said:


> Was just released to free up a spot for a QB



I am sorry to hear this, but don't count him out just yet.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Come on Steelers... Pick him up


----------

